# Clueless on Tivo, Need info!



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello, I'm new here and don't have the first clue about getting Tivo or subscribing to their service.
Or what fee Cable will charge me.

Currently Subscribe to Directv with HR34,Hr24,HR23,H25, D12 and whole home service. While I love the system, I don't love some of the rate increases, the sometimes slow response times by the receivers and the over all lack of Local channels that my Blue ridge cable offers.

Cable claim they will offer tivo in June, but untill then I want a feel for what I'm looking at .
I will never use the Cisco receivers again. :down:

I already Kind of know what I want
Roamio Plus , maybe Pro, and 3 Minis

What would Cable charge me? Just one cable card Fee?
Or since its 6 tuners would it be 6 $0.50 outlet fees?

For my fifth receiver , it just needs a standard cable box.

My Question is, If I decided to Get 2 Roamios and 2 Minis
Would I be charged 2 cable card fees, and thats it?
Or 12 outlet fees?
Also can both Roamios interact into your whole home to access recording and play back from all rooms?

Thanks any Help would be great.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Cant speak for Blue Ridge cable, but most companies give you the first cablecard/outlet free, so one Tivo with minis should incur no additional charges, assuming you do the installation of the minis. Adding a second Tivo would usually incur an additional cablecard fee and/or digital outlet fee.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

The install would be a snap ,I ll do that my self.

But what about having 2 roamios, can both work to serve whole home. Or can the Minis only use one Roamio?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, they can.

If your cable co is going to offer tivo, it will be a different experience in some ways from a retail tivo. They will have their own pricing structure, and likely you will not own the box and will instead lease the box. Many cablecos also disable some features such as Netflix, but may offer others like their own on-demand services.

You may want to call them for pricing and to see if you will need a TA.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

you can have two roamios. i'd call my cable provider to determine what my actual bill would be.

Minis are great if you don't need a lot of hard drive space for all your shows. 

Currently how many show's do you have on your direct tv dvr?


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

450 hours of HD is more the fine for all 4 rooms I want to serve.

And yes as of now they don't have a price structure for them. But if they support Tivo, I don't see why I couldn't buy them Myself if I wished.
But I guess we'll see.

Thanks , I'm guessing the Minis use a tuner from the Roamio to view live tv , like the Directv C31/41 do with the HR34/44?


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> Yes, they can.
> 
> If your cable co is going to offer tivo, it will be a different experience in some ways from a retail tivo. .


I'm not sure I follow. Don't you NEED a cable subscription in order to use TiVo, other then OTA?


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

I think he's saying what's listed above, pricing will be different, many cablecos do not allow some of the internet video sites to be accessed thru their rented Tivo boxes. you always have to pay subscription fees to the cableco, to use their service with any box, owned, or rented. you may be able to get On Demand channels from a rented Tivo box. TWC here does not offer this on my TiVos I own, not do they rent TiVOs. Only co. here that rents TiVos is Grande, all over TX.
and there is usually only one cable card fee for each Tivo DVR, not for each tuner. as far as I know, no cableco charges anything per tuner, they do for outlets tho., say the bedroom or kitchen outlets.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

My DirecTV to Roamio thoughts link below.

Interesting to see you here from the other site.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Sixto said:


> My DirecTV to Roamio thoughts link below.
> 
> Interesting to see you here from the other site.


Never thought I would see you here.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Sixto said:


> My DirecTV to Roamio thoughts link below.


excellent write up! thx for pointing it out


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

Sixto said:


> My DirecTV to Roamio thoughts link below.
> 
> Interesting to see you here from the other site.


I'm seriously thinking about switching now that some real tivos are in play.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

Sixto said:


> My DirecTV to Roamio thoughts link below.
> 
> e.


Where are your Links?

Never mind I see I have to have 10 posts .


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

damondlt said:


> I'm seriously thinking about switching now that some real tivos are in play.


I did as well and I think even with a few issues, I'm here to stay. DirecTV nickel and dimes its customers way too much. I know cable does as well, but directv doesn't have anything similar to "TiVo" in the sense that you can save additional outlet fees, etc. Even if you own your directv receiver, you still pay HD fees, outlets/addt'l receiver, etc. I used to pay about $120/month for DTV's television services. I'm only paying TWC about $50 for basically the same package!


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

Thats the issues I'm having, Cable right now for me is the same price. 
I have a Nice Directv setup and I like it, But I'm tired of the BS fees and ever increasing prices across the board.

Don't get me wrong, I like Directv But enough is enough.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> I did as well and I think even with a few issues, I'm here to stay. DirecTV nickel and dimes its customers way too much. I know cable does as well, but directv doesn't have anything similar to "TiVo" in the sense that you can save additional outlet fees, etc. !


I'm fine with Just a 6 Tuner setup for 4 rooms. And from what I saw so far its Cheaper to Have Tivos and just a Cable card.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

It looks like my Cable company is going to Use Roamio Plus Version.
I was hoping for the Pro, but we'll see what happens why the time comes


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

Sixto said:


> My DirecTV to Roamio thoughts link below.
> 
> Interesting to see you here from the other site.


Wow Sixto. 
What a review. Fantastic.

I hate to do it, But I think I will be Paying the ETF from Directv.

All I need is 2 Roamio, and 2 Minis and I'm set.
I could even settle for 1 and 3 minis, something I would never do with Directv Genie and 3 Clients.

Again, I have no issues with Directv Service. But I have issues with Dish Network like price increases and Forced BS Receiver fees ,Protection plan with the bogus Upgrade offer.

Where did the honesty go?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The only difference between the plus and pro is the hardrive size. I would be very interested in what the cableco ends up charging you... But let me try to answer some of your questions based on a retail purchase.

If you purchased from retail... Each Roamio would require one Cablecard, the minis do not.

Cableco's do not charge extra outlet fees for additional mini's etc... You will only be charged for as many cablecards as you need.

So, if you purchased at retail a Roamio and two mini's with lifetime service. And your cableco offers the first Cablecard for free - you will have no additional charges.

If you purchase the Retail plus, you can simply replace the 1tb drive a 3tb and TiVo will install all the necessary software.

Whatever you choose, you are going to love your TiVo's!


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

bradleys said:


> The only difference between the plus and pro is the hardrive size. I would be very interested in what the cableco ends up charging you... But let me try to answer some of your questions based on a retail purchase.
> 
> If you purchased from retail... Each Roamio would require one Cablecard, the minis do not.
> 
> ...


What, I'm hearing now is $10 plus the cable card fee of $5.95 on a Roamio Plus with 3 minis. 
On top of Tivo fees. 
That puts it right at the same price as the $15.90 a piece Cisco boxes.
Might be slightly more then Directv, But if I dropped back my G15 internet to G10, that would take care of the Tivo fee.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

If the Prices are correct I'm looking at.

$208 for the Tivo services and Internet.
VS
$215 for Directv services.

But Cable will do a 12 month promo that brings my total to $185.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

i don't think anyone has writting about cable companies and tuning adaptors, shortened to TA.
if the cable company uses switched video channels then they also must employ a TA for cable card customers. there is no charge for these units but they are temperamental & clunky. i have TW & a SA TA.

searched for 'tuning adapter switched video'
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?searchid=7989316

check out this one in particular 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...7664&highlight=tuning+adapters+switched+video


----------

